

Anyone else sees a pattern? [jpg] - olalonde
http://imgur.com/MIIFm.jpg

======
rcfox
n articles about Apple, followed by 2n articles not about Apple, with n = 0,
1, 2, 3 (Well, we can't say for sure about n=3)

------
fogus
It's almost as if Apple did something today.

~~~
pedalpete
and that somebody decided to underline articles related to that thing in red!

